# Big boy 4014 in alotoona wisconsin july 23



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey everyone, Heads up.
Big boy 4014 will be in altoona wisconsin this july 23. It will arive at 1:00pm. 
You can get up close to this magnificent piece of pure R×R history.
For more info its on the web.
If you can make it, look for me. I will have on a dark blue shirt with the big boy on it. Stop me and say hi, id love to meet you.
Did i mention i will be there...... i wont miss this opportunity.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

schedule here;
https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/schedule/index.htm


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting that schedule. Sadly 4014 is not coming to Missouri. Maybe next year.
Usually UP steam goes through Missouri. I have seen 3985 and 844 here a couple times.


----------

